# Some of my recent knife projects (pic heavy)



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have not been posting many of my knife projects here lately, but didn't want you guys to forget about me...lol. Here are a few of the recent knives I have made if you want to look. I am now moved into my new place I do not have any of my projects I wanted to do completed yet, I'm about 1/2 way done with making my custom knife grinder that's about it. 

Here is a little caping knife made from acid etched 0-1 tool steel, copper and California Buckeye




a couple 9.5" hunters in Damascus one with giraffe bone handle one with stabilized Black Ash Burl. File work on these two go around entire tang BTW





a 1095 hunter with gut hook and spalted tamarind scales



A pair of Damascus semi skinners both with stainless bolsters and presentation grade Iron Wood scales a little orange stacking and file work all the way around.




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

Masterful!


----------



## Bowtie_Racer (Dec 14, 2013)

They look great! Very nice work.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Love those Damascus skinners!! Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

What is the blade thickness of the D/skinners?


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice! Like the sheaths a lot too


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Those are very nice. One of these days I am going to trade you out of one..


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice work as usual...Thanks for not forgetting about us & sharing!

I was just thinking the other day that you had not posted recently but then I remembered you had made a move.

Be sure to share the knife grinder...I'm very anxious to see it!!!

Good luck on the build!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful work - you have been BUSY


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> beautiful work - you have been BUSY


That's a few months work, I just got around to posting them here. Thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You do beautiful work!!

Thank you for posting them.

Allen


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice workmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

YBSLO said:


> Nice work as usual...Thanks for not forgetting about us & sharing!
> 
> I was just thinking the other day that you had not posted recently but then I remembered you had made a move.
> 
> ...


The knife grinder has not been 100% DIY I guess you could say, more of a hunt and search for pieces and parts and just putting it all together and making the changes that I wanted to see in a custom knife grinder built for me. But I can post up some photos when I get closer to being done, its kind of on hold right now until I can get a few more knives made and out of the way.


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

beautiful blades. and, yes, please post pics of your grinder. i know they can be a pain to build the way you want. check out my post a couple pages back since you havent been around lately.


----------



## scott2613 (Jan 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful knives, I want one!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

The second knife is right down my ally beautifull piece of work.


----------



## Marc da hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> What is the blade thickness of the D/skinners?


right at 3/16" stock thickness


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

That guthook knife is especially appealing.......and I know this for a fact as it now resides in my man-cave waiting for field use this coming fall. That presentation grade Ironwood is really sharp.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good to see you posting again. Awesome craftsmanship as usual. If the first one is available for purchase, pm me please.


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

Randall - you mention building a new grinder, is this a 2X72" belt grinder? Those are really nice. This link shows the last 2X72 direct drive I finished a month or so ago. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1234634-New-Grinder-for-me

Are you planning direct drive? OR - a pulley setup? My first was a pulley setup which I was fairly happy with.... UNTIL I built the direct drive with a VFD. I think there are some links to the motor I purchased for the grinder - for the 2hp 3 ph motor was $127 shipped. The motor is from: http://tinyurl.com/pnmhuv6 -
look at bottom of page, there is a 3600 rpm, 2hp motor for $127 shipped, or the 1800 RPM for $166 shipped.

The VFD is from ebay; http://www.ebay.com/itm/300652886556? for the same one I got. I see it's now $119 shipped, but still not bad. We've used a couple of these in the past for CNC spindle motors and "so far" they've been working good.

Any questions, just holler, email is fine.

Ken H>


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Each is a thing of beauty on it own.

I have been eyeing up a Helle but yours are way better looking. I think a knife is something you can pass down to your sons.

Do you have a web site?

CG


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome looking so I have to ask are any for sale? I would love to own one


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, great job as usual!


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Unbelievable!


----------



## woody911 (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is one going out to Texas, a very good repeat customer whom loves Damascus and ironwood. 

Alabama Damascus, Presentation Ironwood, stainless steel bolster with nickle silver, copper and brass accents. Sheath is tooled front and back, dyed saddle tan, 8-9oz veggie tanned leather.


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

file work on that one is superbly done.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome blades! They all look great.


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

My great grandfather was a tool and die maker at Tiffany and his work was breathtaking. To me it's very sad that that level of craftsmanship and artistry is dying in our quick buck world. Your knives are beautiful and a delight to see. Thanks for sharing.

If you ever have the inclination to post a summary, I'd love to learn the basics of how you do something like that.

Beautiful work, sincerely!


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Someday I might be able to afford something like that


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

You, Sir, are a true master. Well done!
Are they for sale maybe?
Thanks for posting.


----------



## pablito2510 (Dec 9, 2014)

nvcnvc said:


> You, Sir, are a true master. Well done!
> Are they for sale maybe?
> Thanks for posting.


This^^^


----------



## scott2613 (Jan 28, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful knives I have ever seen!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a beautiful knife!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow ! very nice.


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazing work! I don't know how you sell them lol I would be like an episode of "knife makers buried alive" if I could make anything near that stunning!


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful My Friend


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

The one going to Texas what would that bad boy run for $


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

This one was a bit of internet piracy, I took a great deal of influence from surfing the internet after being approached by a long time customer to "make a knife like x".

5/32" 0-1 tool steel...black linen Micarta....8-9 oz veggie tanned leather. Sheath is made for a lefty so everything is backwards so to speak.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Now that's nice!!!
Does the hole in the blade serve a purpose?
The chain link tooling is pretty cool!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You should keep that one in the rotation. love it.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

YBSLO said:


> Now that's nice!!!
> Does the hole in the blade serve a purpose?
> The chain link tooling is pretty cool!


It just gives you lanyard options, the bush craft'ers like it, and it kind of looks cool.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

8 3/4" overall with a 4" blade cut from 5/32" stock thickness cmps35vnc stainless steel.
Handle on this one is 29 separate pieces: scales are buffalo horn with some white streaking, pink liners are g-10, metal liners are nickel silver, bolsters are 416 stainless steel, pins are nickel silver and Mosaic is nickel silver, copper and brass. Sheath is 8-9 oz veggie tanned leather dyed black with a little hand stamping on the border and a rose. This one is going to Australia my first one to the Land Down Under.





[/quote]


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Now that's nice...Great as usual...Did the new grinder/sander get to work that one up?
Are you liking the rigidity of the grinder/sander?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

YBSLO said:


> Now that's nice...Great as usual...Did the new grinder/sander get to work that one up?
> Are you liking the rigidity of the grinder/sander?


I like everything about it. I have made a few knives on it now including this one.


----------



## boatsman (Jan 8, 2015)

That Damascus hunter with the burl ash is spectacular! Absolutely beautiful knife.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Amazing work i will own one someday


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Randalss7......Are the 29 pieces of the handle just multiple pieces glued / stacked up?
I tried counting with bolsters / liners etc. I came up with 16 pieces.
or is this 29 pieces of buffalo horn only?

This is a real beauty!!!! 

Turquoise and black would be a real beauty too! 
I might try these colors this summer once I get started...I might not be willing to show it off though...LOL


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

YBSLO said:


> Randalss7......Are the 29 pieces of the handle just multiple pieces glued / stacked up?
> I tried counting with bolsters / liners etc. I came up with 16 pieces.
> or is this 29 pieces of buffalo horn only?
> 
> ...


Let me see if I counted right: Bolster 2 pieces (not counting hidden pins 2 1/8" pins). 10 individual pieces of stacking 5 per side, 4 pieces of buffalo horn, 4 pieces of pink liner, 9 pins. That's 29 pieces 31 if you count the hidden 1/8" pins that hold on the bolster.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

That's way Kool!
By no means was I doubting you.
I just wondered what I had missed.
I figured there had to be multiple pieces in the stock handle / built up layers.

This just shows the skill / craftsmanship it takes to produce one of these.
Looks to me the handles are more work than the bladesmithing...But I really wouldn't know. 

You sir are top notch!

We have friends up near Tulsa that we'll be visiting this summer...I'd love to come see your shop.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gen 2 on this knife, I tweaked the handle a little to make it more to my liking, anywhere this one may find its way into my collection...lol. It just seams like a really useful knife, shape and size wise. Plus it comes in really light with the 5/32 o-1 and diamond wood scales.

8 3/4" total, blade is 4 inches, the handle on this one is just some old diamond wood


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, clean lines on that one. I like it.


----------

